# Dress in Dubai's Malls



## FAW_Dubai (Sep 12, 2011)

FW :
We are a group of Arab women who enjoy shopping and using the leisure facilities at Dubai malls. However, we feel offended by the numerous women in disgracefully revealing clothes, especially when we are accompanied by our families, husbands, and children. Although signs on malls’ entrances request visitors to dress modestly, we feel that there is a passive approach in effectively implementing the advertised Courtesy Policy. Can malls’ management please actively warn those wearing short skirts and shorts, as well as low necklines and skimpy tops to dress modestly? We are sick seeing women’s thighs, breasts, backs, and navels in public. Even in Harrods of London, disrespectfully dressed visitors are banned from entry, and other upper scale stores in the West actively implement dress codes.
One Arab woman approached a lady with all her back revealed as well as most of her thighs and asked her gently if she is aware of the Dubai Mall Courtesy Policy. Shockingly, the lady replied that she is aware of the Policy, but did not care!!! 
In addition, we have noticed an increase in the number of couples exhibiting affection. In one case a man and woman where embracing on an escalator, with the woman kissing the man’s neck. In another case a woman sat opposite a fountain in a man’s lab while he had an arm around her waist, and kept stroking her shoulder with the other arm. Close by security staff did not intervene!
Interestingly, many window displays in Dubai malls have appallingly scantily clad mannequins especially those by lingerie stores, and some advertise shameless images even close to prayer areas! Perhaps this is sending messages to visitors which contradict the Courtesy Policy?
We feel our perspective is shared by many other families, and the immodest scenes are putting us off visiting malls in our beloved country. It is true that Dubai is an open and tolerant city, which respects its valued guests, but this respect should be mutual and reciprocated by visitors acting according to local sensitivities. How is the UAE law stating that "You are expected to dress modestly and women should avoid low-cut tops, short skirts and bare arms" applied in Dubai malls?


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to agree with you
I was surprised to see what looked like too much tolerance and disregard for local dress code rules
I am a man and was afraid to go there in bermudas or shorts but after my first visit I started to go to the mall in shorts.
It was so hot and it looked like nobody cared

I did notice many woman showing too much and many couples showing affection. And the best, sorry worst. offenders were many of the pretty hot women coming in and out of Karma Cafe. Wow!

Maybe it is all good

Sorry to know thst you do not fell like visiting the mall due to too many people showing too much skin or affection


----------



## mjaprivate (Sep 13, 2011)

*You're right!*

Dear FAW_Dubai,

I've worked in Dubai Shopping Malls for eight years. It's true what you say and one of the most difficult things for management to contain is modest dressing in shoppers. I am often shocked that people flaunt their bodies in Dubai's malls in a way that's considered unacceptable in very tolerant countries like Germany and Australia. Honestly, I have never seen the amount of exposed flesh in the big inner city and upmarket shopping malls in Australia.

All shopping mall companies are locally owned and are sensitive to local morals, beliefs and expectations. We, as management take these matters seriously.

Most malls, especially the biggest ones, have cards for the guards to hand to offending shoppers which explain the policy. While we try and ensure that all shoppers are aware of the standards, there are elements of society which refuse to comply. Of the shoppers we approach, our research finds that of the residents who offend, 95% are of one particular nationality, of the tourists, about 70% of a different nationality. The difference is the tourists apologise and seek to buy a t-shirt or shawl to cover. The offending residents are frequently rude, aggressive and sometimes violent towards our staff which is even more unacceptable.

While the guards are trained to be very polite and simply hand the clearly expressed card to the offending shopper, the amount of offending shoppers can be overwhelming.

The companies I have worked for also take seriously window dressing standards, once again the volume of windows and the speed at which they are changed overnight allows for errors in addressing the breach with the store and management. Thankfully, 99% of retailers are very good at what they do and there are a handful of repeat offenders. 

For malls it's difficult to police these dress codes on our own; the people come to properties dressed as they are from the airport to hotels, apartment buildings, in taxis and go on to supermarkets and other places dressed as they please. Without overall community support, and further education, malls are going to struggle to set and deliver the standards the UAE should expect.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd suggest you talk to your husbands and brothers about why Dubai allows a flourishing prostitution scene in the hotels and bars, which is predominately patronised by Arabs going after scantily clad young women primarily from East European, Asian and Persian backgrounds. 

If the prostitution scene is dealt with then odds are most of the inappropriate dress problems at the malls will automatically go away.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

mjaprivate said:


> Of the shoppers we approach, our research finds that of the residents who offend, 95% are of one particular nationality, .


The number you quoted is probably because of the skewed no of visitors to one particular mall. 

In general, there are 5-6 nationalities whose residents here would be guilty of such "scanty clothing", 95% from any 1 country wouldnt be true in all of Dubais malls

Anyways the best way to face this would be to have trained guards at the entrance, possibly female, who would restrict entrance to women and men dressed inappropriately

I am talking about real trained guards, not a guard earning 1000 dhs and with limited common sense, as what he may do is deny entrance to women of nationalities he doesnt like while allowing entrance to scantily clad women of soem other places. 


Most malls very eagerly stop entry to laborers wearing overalls, and i am sure they will stop any man not wearing a shirt, there is no reason why they cant do the same for all customers....


In my time in the US, never did i notice some of the stuff strutted by women in Dubai ; MOE and Dubai Mall being more prominent....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

An occasional flash of sideboob from a leggy Russian blonde in Dubai Mall is one of the few pleasures I get nowadays, please don't take that away from me 

Seriously though, the UAE needs to decide what it wants. If it wants to be a place for people of all nationalities to come and live or come on holiday, then it's going to have to compromise on things like this, just like all of our home countries have had to do the same to welcome people of other cultures.

If it wants to retain its Islamic values and culture, stop building beachfront apartments, 5 star hotels and shopping malls full of western brands.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

FAW_Dubai said:


> FW :
> We are a group of Arab women who enjoy shopping and using the leisure facilities at Dubai malls. However, we feel offended by the numerous women in disgracefully revealing clothes, especially when we are accompanied by our families, husbands, and children. Although signs on malls’ entrances request visitors to dress modestly, we feel that there is a passive approach in effectively implementing the advertised Courtesy Policy. Can malls’ management please actively warn those wearing short skirts and shorts, as well as low necklines and skimpy tops to dress modestly? We are sick seeing women’s thighs, breasts, backs, and navels in public. Even in Harrods of London, disrespectfully dressed visitors are banned from entry, and other upper scale stores in the West actively implement dress codes.
> One Arab woman approached a lady with all her back revealed as well as most of her thighs and asked her gently if she is aware of the Dubai Mall Courtesy Policy. Shockingly, the lady replied that she is aware of the Policy, but did not care!!!
> In addition, we have noticed an increase in the number of couples exhibiting affection. In one case a man and woman where embracing on an escalator, with the woman kissing the man’s neck. In another case a woman sat opposite a fountain in a man’s lab while he had an arm around her waist, and kept stroking her shoulder with the other arm. Close by security staff did not intervene!
> ...


1. I agree with you; there does seem to be a disregard for the rules. Something I really don't like are the transparent dresses and skirts worn by women and also the public displays of affection (PDA). 
2. I think the expat women are the ones that disregard this policy more than any other.
3. If you are truly offended, then surely you should complain about this to the Mall management and let them know that you are an Arab Muslim woman and that this dress offends you. One would assume that if enough people complained about it, then the rule would be enforced more stringently. 




TallyHo said:


> I'd suggest you talk to your husbands and brothers about why Dubai allows a flourishing prostitution scene in the hotels and bars, which is predominately patronised by Arabs going after scantily clad young women primarily from East European, Asian and Persian backgrounds.
> *
> If the prostitution scene is dealt with then odds are most of the inappropriate dress problems at the malls will automatically go away.*


How so? Please explain as I fail to see the link.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

I agree with you FAW,

but consider that most of these people are tourists from all over the world and they are in a vacation mood. 
Dubai especially expresses that it is an open minded city that offers a real good place for people on vacation and it wants to be "the favorite destination".
So, there must be a compromise but especially during the summer time with temperatures over 40 degrees when the people are tending to wear as less clothes as possible (I am doing the same).
And you can not compare it with London because the temperatures there are not allowing you to be dressed in the same way.
And if you ban all these people from entering the malls then I assume the malls will be half empty and the business as well as the reputation of Dubai will be affected.
Dubai can not be open to the world and compare itself with London, Paris, Tokyo, New York, with an environment like in KSA.

That´s my opinion!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> An occasional flash of sideboob from a leggy Russian blonde in Dubai Mall is one of the few pleasures I get nowadays, please don't take that away from me
> 
> Seriously though, the UAE needs to decide what it wants. If it wants to be a place for people of all nationalities to come and live or come on holiday, then it's going to have to compromise on things like this, just like all of our home countries have had to do the same to welcome people of other cultures.
> 
> If it wants to retain its Islamic values and culture, stop building beachfront apartments, 5 star hotels and shopping malls full of western brands.


Agree, but you have to realize that we are in a country that is not our own. We should respect their culture and customs and not force it on them. The UAE allows us to come here and live and also assists us in feeling at home with brands, stores, etc. that we are used to (as well as because they can't do it, but can own it). 

Your argument appears to make the stance that you cannot retain Islamic culture and values while dining at McDonald's or staying at the LeMeridien hotel, which I don't think is the case.

I complain about stuff here as much as the next person, but respect is a universal attribute all should share/exhibit.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's respect.

Then there's hypocrisy.

Dubai built itself as a major tourist destination by offering sun, sand and glamour. That attracts thousands of scantilly clad tourists. Dubai wants these tourists. It deliberately built all the hotels and allows for all the fancy nighclubs and restaurants where dress codes are very liberal. 

Then there's the seedy underbelly of Dubai - as represented by the huge prostitution scene. I've seen more prostitutes openly parading themselves and their wares in Dubai than in any city in the West. 

Like most expats I do respect the argument that this isn't 'my' country and that we should respect Islamic values, but that doesn't prevent me from rolling my eyes at the inherit hypocrisy and double standards that's so evident everywhere in Dubai. 



indoMLA said:


> Agree, but you have to realize that we are in a country that is not our own. We should respect their culture and customs and not force it on them. The UAE allows us to come here and live and also assists us in feeling at home with brands, stores, etc. that we are used to (as well as because they can't do it, but can own it).
> 
> Your argument appears to make the stance that you cannot retain Islamic culture and values while dining at McDonald's or staying at the LeMeridien hotel, which I don't think is the case.
> 
> I complain about stuff here as much as the next person, but respect is a universal attribute all should share/exhibit.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The original poster and the reply from mjaprivate feel very doctored and with only one post each I will go out on a limb and say we won't be seeing another post here from either, although I'm sure the same posts will be seen on multiple Dubai forums.

The courtesy policy is just that, a courtesy and if the law states you SHOULD (not must) avoid then how do you expect people to take it more seriously? Sorry but I place this policy on the same level as cinemas asking you to turn off your mobile during a movie as a courtesy to everyone else. We all know how much locals care about doing that !

Also public displays of affection should be mentioned next to the policy if you want husbands to stop holding their wife's hand in public.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Your argument appears to make the stance that you cannot retain Islamic culture and values while dining at McDonald's or staying at the LeMeridien hotel, which I don't think is the case.


That's not what I was trying to say. It was more that they can't pick and choose what they want from western culture and what they want to keep from their own culture and expect everyone else to stay on board.

If they want the world's biggest theme parks, tallest buildings, biggest malls and to generally become the premier destination for the entire world, then they're going to have to expect that the tens of millions of people who would visit here every year aren't going to follow the specific laws that the local people want enforced.

You can't attract millions of western tourists to a theme park twice the size of Disneyland and expect them all not to wear shorts that shows off a bit of thigh or in-love couple not to show moderate affection to each other on holiday.

Obviously, no-one expects them to allow people to go shopping in mankinis and get down and dirty in the middle of Spinneys but a lot of compromise will be needed if they want to fulfill the "visions" of the Sheikhs, there has to be some middle ground. If they don't want to give up any middle ground, then most of their plans will be for nothing because people won't want to come here in the numbers that they expect.


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

May I ask what is permitted what respect to the showing of affection in the Malls? Can I hold hands with my husband in public? Give him a peck on the cheek? And what about the bars, if I go to the Barasti where there is only westerners can I hug my husband there or be more affectionate? I have seen muslim men & women holding hands in the Malls.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> get down and dirty in the middle of Spinneys


...where does this happen.....:confused2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Spinneys


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mall of the Emirates, last Thursday


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Izzy77 said:


> 1) Can I hold hands with my husband in public?
> 
> 2) Give him a peck on the cheek?


1) Yes

2) Depends on the area...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> 1) Yes
> 
> 2) Depends on the area...


Holding hands is not allowed apparently, at least I know of 2 different couples that have been told off for doing it in the mall. Ironicly men holding hands is perfectly legit.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Spinneys


Is there a nightclub called "Spinneys" in Dubai....


----------



## mjaprivate (Sep 13, 2011)

zin said:


> The original poster and the reply from mjaprivate feel very doctored and with only one post each I will go out on a limb and say we won't be seeing another post here from either, although I'm sure the same posts will be seen on multiple Dubai forums.
> 
> WTF, dude? Just because I write well you state that my reply is "doctored".
> 
> ...


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

This city contradict itself!!! just one month was enough time to realize how out of logical this place is.

Rich guys with pandora in the bars drinking water and looking for prostitutes...

Women covering all her face but wearing high hills under those black outfits and buying crazy short skirts...

Zheiks pumping cash with the oil and building extremely bizarre stuffs to attract people to spend money but having one of the most conservative cultures...

I give 5 years to this place, after that, you'll have booze everywhere, no more dress codes, maybe less prostitutes (if the western culture take the power, they won't allow that and they'd make noise, real noise). 

Dubai should be sale to America or China, or should be an independent place. There is no way that this culture interact in peace and harmony for too long (without making the money that every zheik expect, of course).


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Recently I was also offended by a young lady with indecent clothing. I was driving trough the Springs area when I saw a Lady on the walkway with high heels, a skirt so short it was basically a belt, very long legs, a top that was more a scarf and long blonde hairs down to the butt.
While I was looking, looking, looking I nearly crashed into a palm tree with my car.
Something like this should be forbidden, it is a jeopardy to the traffic...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are predominatly western malls and there are predominatly islamic/GCC malls. Every local I have spoken to understands their predicament and even though they complain a bit, they just know to avoid the western malls or to avoid westerners as much as possible whilst there. There are family/women only days in a number of malls that local religious families tend to go to. 

FAW is a troll.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

mjaprivate said:


> WTF, dude? Just because I write well you state that my reply is "doctored".


Welcome to the forum then. Do you know any good British Chinese restaurants and do you think a salary of 2000 AED a month is sufficient to live in the Dubai and go out every weekend?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Kawasutra said:


> Recently I was also offended by a young lady with indecent clothing. I was driving trough the Springs area when I saw a Lady on the walkway with high heels, a skirt so short it was basically a belt, very long legs, a top that was more a scarf and long blonde hairs down to the butt.
> While I was looking, looking, looking I nearly crashed into a palm tree with my car.
> Something like this should be forbidden, it is a jeopardy to the traffic...


Ohhhh.. the walk of shame. Nice.


----------



## mjaprivate (Sep 13, 2011)

zin said:


> Welcome to the forum then. Do you know any good British Chinese restaurants and do you think a salary of 2000 AED a month is sufficient to live in the Dubai and go out every weekend?


You're an odd one, aren't you? To answer:

Do you know any good British Chinese restaurants: no, I have never even met with such a venue.

Do you think a salary of 2000 AED a month is sufficient to live in the Dubai and go out every weekend?: For me, no. For some it's what they have to do, not what they want to.

You do realise, I hope, that neither the world nor life is fair?


----------

